# Need Recommendations



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I've spent weeks searching .....

Now I am going to the experts

We are looking for a good summer vacation destination. This will be a family reunion of sorts the inlaws from down south and sister in law from up north. Something like Cedar Point in Ohio would be awesome but it is probably too far for some of the family.

1. We need somewhere that has either hotels, cabins or somether type of fully equipped lodging for those with out the Outback.

2. Lots to do between us there are 4 busy young kiddos.

3. Pet friendly

4. A lake or other body of water would be nice boat and kyaks are options for this trip too

All recommendation are welcome

Areas we've considered but not limited too are :

Eastern Kentucky and Ohio, West Virginia, Shores of Jersey,MD and VA , Lake George


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Florida,lots to do for everyone.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

FrontierTown

On the bay behind Ocean city, Md

Aseteague and the wild horses on the beach are right down the road......

Cross the bay and you have the boardwalk and "The Strip"

Frontier town has a great water park that is included with the camping..........

They have a MINI rodeo................but it and the frontier town experience/show (stagecoach robery) are worth it.

Just make sure you get a full hook up sites..................some of the other area's can sometimes be not so nice........all depends on what type of people are camping there...........

We were in a non full hook up......and had a lot of 20 somethings (college age Kids on their own) camping there............but they were nice and respectful.....we have heard horror stories though...........for what its worth


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Myrtle Beach. You can camp on the beachfront sites and others can stay at hotels and use guest passes to get to your site.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I like the idea of myrtle beach, I've heard great reviews about it.

OBX could be a good spot also. The KOA in Waves next to Camp Hatteras has cabins.

Mike


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for all of your suggestions. We are still researching....


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We have our Outback parked for the season at Whispering Hills RV Park near Shreve, OH. It's a very nice, clean campground with a lot of things to do plus they have cabins that can be rented out. They have rustic cabins and they have cabins with everything including A/C. There is a very nice good sized pond acrossed the street that is owned by the campground and also a swimming pool at the campground. They have free miniature golf, horse shoe pits, petting zoo, basketball court, frizbee golf course, hiking trails, pavilion and more. They have paddle boats for rent at the lake. The Loudonville area which is known for recreation and the canoeing and kayaking rivers is just 15 minutes away. The campground is located in the heart of Ohio's Amish Country. This is a great area and would be a great place for your reunion.


----------

